# Arturia Juno 6 or Jupiter 8?



## from_theashes (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello everybody,

I want to get one of these bad boys on recent Arturia sale and I‘m kind of stuck between them.
I‘m looking for lush cinematic pads with arpeggio rhythms.
I‘m still new to synths… so the more minimal layout of the Juno 6 is appealing to me, and, from what I heard in the demo, it sounds more lush than the Jupiter 8.
The Jupiter 8 on the other hand seems to be more complex (which is good and bad at the same time^^), but not as smooth as the Juno… but maybe that’s just me fiddling with the wrong knobs?

Another plus for the Juno 6: I can control the VCO with the mod wheel, while on the Jupiter it’s controlled via the pitch wheel. But again… maybe I just didn’t figured it out yet, while demoing.

For those who have both: who would you choose?


----------



## darkogav (Jul 28, 2021)

I use Arturia products. I recently picked up the Jup-8 V4. Its much easier to use and work with than previous versions. I would suggest you download and try the demos and see which one gives you the sound you are looking for. I personally don't really think of them as "lush cinematic". To me, they are retro 80s synths.

This clip might help




One other thing you might want to try OP is go to



https://www.arturia.com/community/presets



and snoop around the presets. If you click on the name it will show you what VIs where used to make those presets. I believe there are a few that are focused on cinematic sounds. To my hears, the Horror DX7 and CMI sounds a lot more modern cinematic IMO.


It's also worth downloading the pdf manual and looking at it to get an idea of what the settings do.



https://downloads.arturia.net/products/jup-8-v/manual/Jup-8-V4_Manual_1_0_EN.pdf


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 28, 2021)

Having worked with a real (hardware) Jupiter 8 for some years my vote goes to TAL's Jupiter 8 emulation.






TAL Software


TAL VST, AU, Audio Unit, AAX plug-ins for OSX and Windows




tal-software.com


----------



## from_theashes (Jul 28, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Having worked with a real (hardware) Jupiter 8 for some years my vote goes to TAL's Jupiter 8 emulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I own an Arturia Keylab, I would go with one of the Arturia-emulations for seamless integration.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 28, 2021)

I have a hard time liking the sound of Arturia emulation and always default to diva and repro.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jul 28, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I want to get one of these bad boys on recent Arturia sale and I‘m kind of stuck between them.
> I‘m looking for lush cinematic pads with arpeggio rhythms.
> ...


Either:

a) Turn off the chorus on the Juno or
b) Add a chorus of the likes of the TAL Chorus LX (which is based on the Juno's chorus) to the unprocessed J8

And then see how you like them.

For flexibility, out of the two, I'd go for the J8. Then again, it might be worth holding back and picking up something that's in the same ballpark but not a direct emulation of a particular analogue synth. Opting for TAL-Mod or holding out for Diva might make more sense in the long-term.

Or, download the free PG8X - based on the JX8P – and use some gating effects on the output and save some money while you wait for the next sale. It's got a lot of the Juno's strengths for pads plus cross-modulation for interest.


----------



## darkogav (Jul 28, 2021)

I think with Arturia and their ecosystem, you do buy into something that saves you time and helps you get things done. If you have their midi controller, it will integrate with Analog Lab and allow for easier tweaking of settings e.t.c. But good to know about TAL. I heard good things about it. If it goes on sale, I will try it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 28, 2021)

I’d go for Cherry Audio’s DCO106 for the Juno vibes and grab their Memory Mode for the retro poly vibes. Together they’re cheaper than one Arturia synth.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 28, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Another plus for the Juno 6: I can control the VCO with the mod wheel, while on the Jupiter it’s controlled via the pitch wheel.


This doesn’t make much sense to me. What do you mean, control the VCO. The CCs are all assignable as far as I know?


----------



## from_theashes (Jul 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This doesn’t make much sense to me. What do you mean, control the VCO. The CCs are all assignable as far as I know?


Jep, my fault… everything is assignable of cause.
Played a while with both today and I‘m leaning towards the Jupiter 8. The advanced features, like the Step Sequencer, 3 fx- slots and 3rd LFO are just superior.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 28, 2021)

Tal-J-8 ftw.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 5, 2021)

Synths are only “retro” if you make them sound retro and play them retro. Anyone saying otherwise has a limited point of view.

I had both the TAL 106 and Jupiter 8 and… never liked the 106 because it was so thin and boring. I was able to snag the Arturia J8 for $15 and now I’m trying to sell the TAL one - a good synth, but it doesn’t sound as good, or as “analog”, to me in the end, and I like the flexibility of the Advanced features in the Arturia). Side by side I pick the Arturia one every time.

I think the Jupiter has a lot more flexibility going for it than the Juno, and that alone should make it first in line between the two.


----------

